# High AMH and Is IVF Lite available in Scotland?



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi. Its been a few years since doing IVF and wondering if IVF lite was available? 

I had my first round of IVF at GCRM in 2009 which was a disaster due to OHSS. I eventually went for FET in 2010 but they didnt survive the frost. Its taken me til now to pluck up the courage to try again. 

My only problem is PCOS causing me to not ovulate and have very high AMH, im sure it was around 87 or something. Tubes etc clear and hubby is fine so its really frustrating still trying for 10 years.  Im probarly going back to GCRM although a bit worried as they said not much will change. I was on short protocol last time and will be this time. The only diffrence is this time they want me on metformin for 2 months rather than the usual 2 or so weeks. 

Is it worth mentioning IVF lite, it wasnt on their pricelist. Is there anywere else we could try? Also anything else to reduce ohss or alter my ivf protocol?

Thanks xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi dancingqueen,

I am not sure where in Scotland offers IVF lite, but I had the same problem at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary (nhs self-funded) and just wanted to advise that if you are looking for alternatives to GCRM the ERI is one to avoid for younger/high AMH women as I was put on a menopausal dose of gonadotropin there despite being 32 with tubal infertility and ended up in agony with ovaries swollen to the size of grapefruits, E2 level through the roof and had to be cancelled without even triggering (and charged £2.5k for the privilege).

Short protocol ie using Cetrotide instead of Buserelin is better at reducing risk of OHSS, but you are already getting this. As I didn't want to go through a third stimulation I went to Spain and had a successful DE cycle which was a piece of cake by comparison. I know this isn't for everyone, but there are options out there that UK clinics are not always quick to let you know about.

Best of luck with your future treatment,

B xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats on your baby girl and good to see you got your happy ending 

After 10 years of failed treatments and constant ohss I have begun to think maybe donor egg maybe an option for me although may give another ivf a go and see how it goes. Like you my ovaries were so swollen they were touching and could barely walk for 3 weeks, my estrogen was through the roof as well apparently. They say theres not much they can do as they need to give me enough meds so i dont understim either so didnt seem keen to lower the dose so its pretty much doing the same as last time with longer period of metformin. I have put off going back since 2011 so im hoping with a few years my amh might have gone down slightly. I still get ovary and pelvic pains and my hormones went even crazier after the meds for frozen egg transfer


----------

